# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  رياضة عالمية

## KING1

*بايرن يقدم مدربه الجديد 

                         قدّم بايرن ميونيخ الألماني، بطل الثلاثية التاريخية، اليوم الإثنين مدرّبه الجديد الإسباني بيب غوارديولا في ملعب "أليانز آرينا". وقال غوارديولا في أول مؤتمر صحافي له على رأس الادارة الفنية لنادي  بايرن ميونيخ أمام أكثر من 250 صحافي جاؤوا من مختلف أنحاء العالم: "أنا  جاهز، تواجدي هنا يعتبر تحدياً جديداً بالنسبة إلي".
 وقال بيب، الذي تحدّث اللغة الألمانية:  "أنا سعيد جدّاً بالثقة التي منحتها لي إدارة الفريق البافاري، إنه شعور  رائع أن تشرف على فريق مثل بايرن، أنا الآن مسؤول على مشروع بايرن، وعليّ  أن أحافظ على مستوى الفريق الذي ظهر به في هذا العام، وسأعمل على تلافي  النقائص". وبخصوص أسلوب اللعب الذي ينوي تطبيقه مع  ناديه الجديد، قال المدرب الكاتالوني: "يجب أن أتكيف 100 % مع اللاعبين  ومؤهلاتهم، لاعبو برشلونة مختلفون عن لاعبي بايرن ميونيخ، يتعين علي التكيف  معهم بغض النظر عن أسلوب اللعب". وأضاف غوارديولا: "لقد اخترت بايرن لأنه  فريق يملك تاريخاً كبيراً، كما تعجبني فلسفة النادي منذ أن كنت لاعباً،  إضافة إلى أنني وقفت على مدى احترافية الفريق عندما أتيت مع برشلونة في  دورة "أودي" الوديّة. وقال رئيس النادي البافاري أولي هونيس:  "لقد ذهبنا إلى نيويورك، للتفاوض معه، وقد تمّت الأمور بسرعة لأن الطرفين  يرغبان في التعامل المشترك". وأضاف: "عندما توصّلنا لاتّفاق لم أصدّق  أن غوارديولا سيدرّب بايرن الموسم المقبل، إنه مدرّب كبير وفلسفته تتّفق مع  ما نريد تحقيقه في النادي". من جهته قال رومينيغه: "نحن عملنا بقوّة  لإقناع غوارديولا بتدريب بايرن، لقد بدأنا المفاوضات منذ عامين، حين جاء  برشلونة للعب في دورة "أودي" الودّية.                                              








 


*

----------


## KING1

*غزارة تهديفةية في الدور الاول لكاس القارات 

أُسدل الستار على الدور الأوّل من كأس  القارات، المُقامة في البرازيل حتى 30 الحالي، دون أيّ مفاجآت ومع الكثير  من الإثارة وقد أنتج في النهاية مواجهتين تقليديتين في نصف النهائي تجمعان  إسبانيا بإيطاليا من جهة والبرازيل والأوروغواي من جهة أخرى. وجاء الترتيب النهائي للمجموعتين على قدر  التوقّعات التي سبقت انطلاق البطولة، حيث تأهّلت المنتخبات المرشحة وأقصيت  تلك الأقل حظوظاً وهي المكسيك واليابان ونيجيريا وبالطبع تاهيتي المشاركة  للمرّة الأولى. الأكثر تقارباً 




 وكانت المباراة التي فازت بها الأوروغواي  على نيجيريا 2-1 في الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة الثانية الأكثر  تقارباً من حيث الأداء أو النتيجة. ومن المؤكّد أن العنوان العريض للدور  الأوّل كان غزارة الأهداف، إذ سجّل 58 هدفاً في 12 مباراة، أيّ بمعدل  استثنائي قدره 4.8 هدف في المباراة الواحدة، وهو أعلى معدّل على الإطلاق في  الدور الأوّل من النسخات السبع التي أقيمت حتى الآن بالصيغة الحديثة أي  تحت رعاية الاتّحاد الدولي "فيفا". كما أنها المرّة الأولى التي ينتهي فيها الدور الأوّل دون أيّ تعادل سلبي. شباك تاهيتي مُنهكة وكان لوجود هواة تاهيتي دور أساسي في هذه  الغلّة الوفيرة من الأهداف، وذلك بعدما تلقّوا في مباراتهم الأولى أمام  نيجيريا 6 أهداف وفي الثانية أمام إسبانيا 10 أهداف (أكبر فوز في كأس  القارات) وفي الثالثة الأخيرة أمام الأوروغواي 8 أهداف، فودّعوا البطولة  وقد اهتزّت شباكه في 24 مناسبة خلال ثلاث مباريات. استعراض وإثارة 




 كما كان الاستعراض والإثارة على الموعد في  الدور الأوّل، وتجلّى ذلك أوّلاً في نصف الساعة الأوّل من لقاء إسبانيا  والأوروغواي (2-1) في الجولة الأولى من منافسات المجموعة الثانية، حيث قدّم  "لا فوريا روخا" أداءً رائعاً بفضل التمريرات المتتالية ومن اللمسة الأولى  وهدّد مرمى منافسه بفرصة على الأقل في كلّ 5 دقائق، كما سجّل هدفيه في هذه  الفترة عبر بيدرو رودريغيز وروبرتو سولدادو. وشهدت المجموعة الأولى أيضاً مباراتين  مُثيرتين للغاية، كانت إيطاليا "الدفاعية" تاريخياً طرفاً فيهما، الأولى في  الجولة الثانية أمام اليابان، حيث تخلّف "الآتزوري" 0-2 ثمّ تقدّم 3-2 قبل  التعادل 3-3 ثمّ الفوز في الوقت القاتل 4-3 في لقاء حصل خلاله على ركلة  جزاء وعلى هدف هدية من مدافع ياباني. أما الثانية، فكانت في الموقعة الكلاسيكية  مع البرازيل المضيفة في الجولة الأخيرة، حيث كان التنافس بين الطرفين على  الصدارة بعد أن حسما تأهّلهما ما جعلهما يخوضان اللقاء بتحرّر ودون حسابات  كثيرة، ما أسفر في النهاية عن 6 أهداف، بينها ركلة حرّة رائعة لنيمار، الذي  ارتقى في هذه البطولة حتى الآن الى مستوى الآمال المعقودة عليه. على قدر العزم 




 وبدا نيمار قادراً على التعامل مع الضغط  رغم أن نجم سانتوس السابق لم يتجاوز الحادية والعشرين من عمره، وهو أظهر  أنه قادر على تحمّل المسؤولية الناجمة عن ارتدائه الرقم 10 الأسطوري في  "سيليساو" وقد اختير أفضل لاعب في المباريات الثلاث التي خاضها في الدور  الأوّل، كما سجّل هدفاً في كلّ من المباريات الثلاث وبأسلوب رائع ما دفع  مدرّبه لويس فيليبي سكولاري لوصفه بـ"النابغة". بالوتيلي على الموعد أيضاً 

i


 وفي الجهة الإيطالية كان ماريو بالوتيلي  على الموعد بتسجيله هدفين وبالأداء الرجولي الذي قدّمه ما سيجعل غيابه عن  مباراة نصف النهائي ضدّ إسبانيا خسارة كبيرة لمنتخب تشيزاري برانديلي، الذي  يعوّل على عودة النجم الآخر آندريا بيرلو بعد غيابه عن لقاء البرازيل بسبب  الاصابة. من الناحية التهديفية، تألّق مهاجم تشلسي  الإنكليزي فرناندو توريس بتسجيله 5 أهداف للمنتخب الإسباني، بينها 4 في  مرمى تاهيتي التي برز أمامها أيضا ابل هرنانديز بتسجيله رباعية للأوروغواي. احتفال الكبار ولم ينحصر التألّق بالشبان فهناك لاعبان  احتفلا على أكمل وجه بخوض المباراة الدولية رقم 100 في مسيرتهما وهما  بيرلو، الذي سجّل في مباراته الاحتفالية هدفاً رائعاً من ركلة حرّة أمام  المكسيك (2-1) على ملعب "ماراكانا" الأسطوري، ودييغو فورلان، الذي احتفل  بمئويته بتمريره كرة الهدف الأوّل امام نيجيريا (2-1) وتسجيله هدف الفوز  المصيري.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*
                                                                                                             أعلنت صحيفة  "بيلد" الألمانية اليوم الاثنين أن قراءها اختاروا مهاجم المنتخب الفرنسي  فرانك ريبيري ضمن "فريق أحلام" البوندسليغا في السنوات الخمسين الأخيرة إلى  جانب أساطير كرة القدم الألمانية امثال القيصر فرانتس بكنباور وغيرد مولر. وكان ريبيري (30 عاماً) أحد ثلاثة لاعبين  ضمن فريق الأحلام الذين لا يزالون يمارسون كرة القدم حتى الآن إلى جانب  باستيان شفاينشتايغر وفيليب لام قائدي بايرن ميونيخ، الذي حقّق ثلاثية  تاريخية هذا العام (الدوري والكأس المحلّيان ومسابقة دوري أبطال اوروبا). كما أن ريبيري الذي مدّد عقده مع النادي  البافاري حتى عام 2017 هو أحد لاعبين أجنبيين ضمن فريق الأحلام، إلى جانب  النجم السابق لبايرن ميونيخ هدّافه البرازيلي جيوفاني إيلبر. وكان لاعب الوسط غونتر نيتسر (بوروسيا  دورتموند سابقاً) والمهاجم أوفه سيلر (هامبورغ سابقاً)، الوحيدين ضمن  تشكيلة فريق الأحلام اللذين لم يدافعا عن ألوان العملاق البافاري. واختار قراء الصحيفة العملاق أوليفر كان  الذي أمضى أفضل فتراته الاحترافية مع بايرن ميونيخ (من 1994 إلى 2008)،  حارس مرمى فريق الأحلام، ومدرّب الفريق البافاري السابق أوتمار هيتسفيلد  المدير الفني لأفضل فريق في الدوري في السنوات الخمسين الأخيرة على حساب  يوب هاينكيس، الذي قاد بايرن ميونيخ إلى الثلاثية التاريخية هذا الموسم.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*بالوتيلي يغيب عن لقاء اسبانيا 

سيفتقد المنتخب الإيطالي خدمات مهاجم  ميلان ماريو بالوتيلي في موقعته الثأرية مع نظيره الإسباني الخميس المقبل  في الدور نصف النهائي من كأس القارات، وذلك بسبب إصابة في فخذه بحسب ما  أعلن الاتّحاد الإيطالي لكرة القدم. ويشكّل غياب بالوتيلي الذي سجّل هدفين  لإيطاليا في البطولة المقامة في البرازيل حتى 30 الحالي، ضربة قاسية لمنتخب  تشيزاري برانديلي الساعي إلى تحقيق ثأره من نظيره الإسباني بطل العالم  الذي كان أذله برباعية نظيفة في نهائي كأس أوروبا الصيف الماضي. وأشار الاتّحاد الإيطالي إلى أن مهاجم  مانشستر سيتي الإنكليزي السابق يعاني من تمزّق من الدرجة الأولى في عضلة  فخذه الأيسر، مضيفاً: "لن يكون اللاعب متوافراً لخوض مباراة نصف النهائي  ضدّ إسبانيا الخميس في 27 حزيران/يونيو، وفي الأيام القليلة المقبلة سيتمّ  تقييم وضعه من أجل مباراة 30 حزيران/يونيو (المباراة النهائية أو مباراة  تحديد صاحب المركز الثالث)". وكان المنتخب الإيطالي تعرّض لضربة أخرى  بإصابة زميل بالوتيلي في ميلان إنغناتسيو أبياتي في كتفه خلال المباراة ضدّ  البرازيل (2-4)، وهو لن يتمكّن من مواصلة المشوار مع "الأتزوري" في هذه  البطولة. في المقابل أشار طبيب المنتخب إنريكو  كاستيلاتشي إلى أن الفحوصات التي أجراها لاعب الوسط ريكاردو مونتوليفو الذي  خرج من الشوط الأوّل أمام البرازيل بسبب شعوره بدوار، أظهرت أنه لا يعاني  من أيّ مشكلة في رأسه لكن مشاركته أمام إسبانيا مرهونة بتقييم وضعه قبيل  المباراة. ويأمل برانديلي أن يتمكّن على أقله من  استعادة خدمات نجم المنتخب ويوفنتوس أندريا بيرلو، الذي غاب عن مباراة  البرازيل بسبب إصابة في ربلة ساقه.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*توريس يقترب من رونالدينيو وبلانكو في قائمة هدافي كاس القارات 

بعد  هدفه في مرمى نيجيريا، الخامس له في كأس القارات 2013 والثامن في تاريخ  مشاركاته بالمسابقة، أصبح المهاجم الاسباني فرناندو توريس على بعد هدف واحد  من معادلة رصيد البرازيلي رونالدينيو والمكسيكي كواوتيموك بلانكو،  الهدافين التاريخيين لهذه البطولة.

وأحرز توريس أمام نيجيريا هدفه ال36 في مشواره مع المنتخب الإسباني الأول الذي شارك معه في 104 مباريات.

وسجل اللاعب ثمانية أهداف في كأس القارات خلال مشاركته في نسختي 2009 بجنوب أفريقيا و2013 بالبرازيل.

ولعب توريس لمدة 486 دقيقة في كأس القارات بمتوسط هدف كل 60 دقيقة.

ويتصدر المهاجم قائمة هدافي كأس القارات المقامة حاليا بالبرازيل.

وأصبح  توريس على بعد هدف من معادلة رقم كل من رونالدينيو الذي سجل تسعة أهداف في  نسختي 1999 و2005 ، والمكسيكي بلانكو، الذي سجل تسعة أهداف أيضا في بطولتي  1997 و1999.

قائمة هدافي كأس القارات:

1- بلانكو (المكسيك) تسعة أهداف (ثلاثة في 1997 وستة في 1999).

2- رونالدينيو (البرازيل) تسعة أهداف (ستة في 1999 وثلاثة في 2005).

3- توريس (إسبانيا) ثمانية أهداف (ثلاثة في 2009 وخمسة في 2013).

4- أدريانو (البرازيل) سبعة أهداف (اثنان في 2003 وخمسة في 2005).

5- روماريو (البرازيل) سبعة أهداف (1997).


*

----------


## KING1

*
                                                                                                             أعرب أندريس  إنييستا نجم نادي برشلونة ومنتخب إسبانيا عن عدم خوفه ورفاقه من مواجهة  إيطاليا المُقبلة وثقتهم في إمكانية الوصول إلى نهائي كأس القارات المُقامة  في البرازيل والتي تختتم نهاية الشهر الجاري. وقال أفضل لاعب في أوروبا لقناة تيلي فايف  (TELE 5) بعد المباراة التي ربحها فريقه يوم أمس على نيجيريا بثلاثية  نظيفة: "سوف تكون مواجهة كبيرة في نصف النهائي (أمام إيطاليا)، سنرى مَن  يملك الحظ للتقدّم، ليس لدي الكثير لقوله بشأن ذلك، ولكننا لا نخشى أحداً". وكان منتخب إسبانيا تصدّر مجموعته الثانية  بثلاثة انتصارات ليواجه إيطاليا التي احتلّت المركز الثاني في المجموعة  الأولى، وسيجمع نصف النهائي الآخر بين متصدّرة المجموعة الأولى البرازيل  والأوروغواي ثانية المجموعة الثانية.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*بيع اول قائمة لنادي مانشيستر تحت قيادة السير اليكس





بيعت  أول قائمة لفريق مانشستر يونايتد ( سكور شيت ) تحت قيادة الأسطورة  الاسكتلندي سير اليكس فيرجسون عام 1986 بمبلغ 19.5 الف إسترليني بأكثر من 6  أضعاف المقابل الذي كان مرصودا لها وهو 3 الاف أسترليني فقط.


وتعد  هذه القائمة "التاريخية" هي الأولى لفيرجسون بعد توليه قيادة مانشستر  يونايتد مباشرة، وكتبها ووقع عليها بخط يده، والغريب أن الفريق خسر هذه  المباراة بهدفين نظيفين أمام فريق أكسفورد يونايتد في الدوري الإنجليزي  وذلك في 8 نوفمبر 1986.


وانتهى مشوار فيرجسون (71 عاما)  الناجح بشكل غير مسبوق في كرة القدم البريطانية ومانشستر يونايتد تحديدا  في مايو الماضي، بعد 27 عاما، أحرز خلالها  38 لقبا كبيرا مع يونايتد  وتوجها بالفوز بالدوري الانجليزي للمرة 20 في تاريخ النادي بعدما خسره  الموسم الماضي لصالح جاره مانشستر سيتي.


وكان  مانشستر يونايتد قد أعلن عن  تعيين المدرب الاسكلتندي ديفيد مويس مديرا  فنيا للفريق خلفا لمواطنه اليكس فيرجسون، بعدما وقع على عقد يمتد لمدة 6  سنوات.


الطريف،  كما نشرت صحيفة الديلي ميل، أن هذه القائمة " الوثيقة" بيعت في مزاد مدينة  أوكسفورد لأحد عشاق النادي الذي أستطاع أن يقهر مانشستر يونايتد في أولى  مبارياته تحت قيادة فيرجسون.


ورغم تحديد سعر  مبدئي لها قيمته 3 الاف إسترليني، إلا أن المزاد تضاعف بعد وصول طلبات من  الصين وأمريكا للحصول على هذه القائمة، ليفوز بها المشجع الإسترالي مقابل  19500 إسترليني.


وضمت القائمة اسماء 11 لاعبا من نجوم هذا الجيل، مثل بول ماكجراث، وأرثر أبيستون، واخرين مثل الحارس كريس تيرنر وجرايم هوج.


في حين أن أسماء نجوم أخرين تعاقد معهم فيرجسون مثل الحارس بيتر شامايكل أو ريان جيجز قد بزغوا بعد على ملعب أولد ترافورد العتيد.




*

----------


## KING1

*الصين تقيل كماتشو 


                                                                                                             قال الاتّحاد  الصيني لكرة القدم اليوم الإثنين إنه استغنى عن خدمات مدرّب المنتخب الأوّل  للبلاد الإسباني خوسيه أنطونيو كماتشو بعد عامين من تولّيه المهمّة. وتعرّض المنتخب الصيني لثلاث هزائم على  أرضه في مباريات ودّية في الشهر الجاري من بينها هزيمة مذلة بنتيجة 5-1  أمام تايلاند كما خرج الفريق مبكّراً من التصفيات الآسيوية المؤهّلة  لنهائيات كأس العالم 2014 في العام الماضي. وقال الاتّحاد الصيني لكرة القدم في بيان  بثته وكالة أنباء الصين الجديدة "شينخوا": "سيتم التفاوض على تفاصيل إلغاء  التعاقد مع كماتشو كما بدأت عملية البحث عن مدرّب بديل". وكان كماتشو عين مدرّباً للمنتخب الصيني  في آب/أغسطس 2011 وخسر الفريق في 11 من 20 مباراة خاضها تحت قيادته كما  تراجع تصنيف الفريق بشكل غير مسبوق على المستوى الدولي ليحتلّ المركز 109  في آذار/مارس الماضي وسط دعوات من المشجّعين بالاستغناء عن خدمات المدرّب  الإسباني.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*قائد ميلان السابق للفيولا مقابل مليون يورو 




ماسيمو امبروزيني
اقترب  قائد ميلان السابق ماسيمو امبروزيني من التوقيع لنادي فيورنتينا بعد  الاتفاق على كافة تفاصيل العقد باستثناء بعض التفاصيل البسيطة التي ستنتهي  خلال يومين على الاكثر ليتم توقيع العقد رسمياً، بحسب ما نشرت صحيفة  "لاجازيتا ديلو سبورت" صباح اليوم.

واشارت الصحيفة إلى أن العقد على  الارجح سيكون لمدة عام واحد بناء على رغبة الطرفين مقابل راتب سنوي قيمته  800 الف يورو بخلاف 200 الف يورو مكافأت اضافية ليصبح المجموع مليون يورو.

وتلقى امبروزيني عروضاً عديدة ابرزها عروضاً من بعض الاندية الامريكية ونادي ويستهام الانجليزي الا انه يفضل البقاء في ايطاليا.

يذكر  ان ماسيمو امبروزيني كان قد انضم للميلان عام 1995 واستمر مع الفريق لمدة  18 عاماً قبل ان يقرر مسئولو النادي عدم تجديد تعاقده الذي ينتهي بنهاية  الشهر الحالي.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*وسائل الاعلام الاسبانية تكيل المح للماتادور 


                                                                                                             اتّفقت  وسائل الإعلام الإسبانية اليوم الإثنين على أنّ المنتخب الإسباني الأوّل  لكرة القدم، بطل العالم وأوروبا، يزداد تحسّناً مع الوقت. وكان المنتخب الإسباني بقيادة المدرّب  فيسينتي ديل بوسكي تأهّل إلى الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس القارات أمس  الأحد بتغلّبه على نظيره النيجيري 3- صفر، فكان الفوز الثالث للماتادور  الإسباني بالبطولة خلال ثلاث مباريات ليلتقي مع منتخب إيطاليا الخميس  المقبل بنصف النهائي. ومنح هذا الفوز الكبير رقماً قياسياً  جديداً لمنتخب إسبانيا، حيث لعب الفريق أمس مباراته التنافسية الرسمية  الـ28 على التوالي بدون هزيمة ليحطّم الرقم القياسي السابق لعدد المباريات  المتتالية بدون هزيمة، الذي كان مسجّلاً باسم المنتخب الفرنسي الذي درّبه  إيمي جاكيه فيما بين عامي 1994 و1999 برصيد 27 مباراة. ولم تتعرّض إسبانيا لأيّ هزيمة في مباراة  تنافسية منذ خسارتها صفر- 1 أمام سويسرا في مباراتها الافتتاحية ببطولة كأس  العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا، وإن كانت بطلة العالم خسرت العديد من  المباريات الودّية في ذلك الوقت. وقالت محطّة "راديو ماركا" الإذاعية اليوم: "يبدو أنّ هذا الفريق يتحسّن مع الوقت". وأضافت: "فما أن نشعر بأنّ أداءهم بدأ  يبدو متواضعاً، نجدهم يرفعون مستواهم من جديد بدلاً من تركه يتدنّى، مَن  يستطيع أن يضع حدّاً لما يستطيع هذا الفريق أن يحقّقه؟". بينما أكّدت محطّة "كادينا كوبي" الإذاعية  أنّ "هيمنة إسبانيا على عالم كرة القدم يجب أن تستمرّ لبضع سنوات أخرى،  لقد كان فوز ليلة أمس نموذجاً آخر للقوّة والسيطرة والنضج". ووصفت صحيفة "ماركا" المدريدية فريق ديل بوسكي بأنّه "آلة للفوز .. أحد أكثر الفرق أناقة وفاعلية في تاريخ عالم كرة القدم". وبدأت "ماركا" بعدها جدلاً حول اللاعب الذي من المفترض أن يشغل مركز رأس الحربة خلال مباراة إيطاليا. وبدا روبرتو سولدادو متقدّماً بخطوة عن  فيرناندو توريس ودافيد فيا عندما اختاره ديل بوسكي للعب في مباراة إسبانيا  الافتتاحية أمام أوروغواي التي انتهت بفوز الأولى 2-1، وسجّل سولدادو أحد  الهدفين الإسبانيين يومها. ولكن توريس سجّل أربعة أهداف أمام  المتواضعة تاهيتي ثمّ شارك كبديل في مباراة نيجيريا، حيث وسّع تقدّم  إسبانيا إلى 2- صفر بمجرد نزوله الملعب بتسديدة رأسية من متابعة لكرة  مرفوعة من زميله بيدرو. ويتصدّر توريس حالياً الترتيب العام للاعبين بكأس القارات برصيد خمسة أهداف. وأظهر استطلاع للرأي أجرته "ماركا" اليوم  بنسختها الإلكترونية أنّ 57% من قرائها يفضّلون أن يلعب توريس في مركز رأس  الحربة في الدور قبل النهائي مقابل 27% لسولدادو و16% لفيا. وكتبت صحيفة "آس" المدريدية: "يبدو أنّنا لن نتوقّف أبداً عن مناقشة مسألة رأس الحربة الإسباني، سيظلّ هذا الجدال مستمراً". أما اللاعبون الذين خصّهم الإعلام  الإسباني بقدر كبير من الإشادة اليوم فكانا صانع الألعاب أندريس إنييستا  والظهير الأيسر خوردي ألبا، الذي سجّل هدفين في مرمى نيجيريا. ووصفت صحيفة "موندو ديبورتيفو" ألبا بأنّه  "ظهير أيسر رائع .. وعنصر هجوم آخر بالفريق"، وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أنّ ديل  بوسكي بدأ مباراة الأحد بثمانية لاعبين من برشلونة. بينما وصفت صحيفة "إلموندو" إنييستا بأنّه  "لاعب خاص للغاية"، بينما أكّدت صحيفة "إلبايس" أنّ هذا اللاعب "يعلو قدره  مع كلّ مباراة، وبدأ يتحوّل إلى قائد حقيقي".
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*كاس القارات من فاتح شهية الي وجبة كروية كاملة الدسم 







هدف اسباني في مرمى نيجيريا


بوفون يستقبل أحد الأهداف الأربعة البرازيلية 


المكسيك تسجل في مرمى اليابان 
بينما  ظل الحديث على مدار سنوات طويلة مضت منصبا على اعتبار بطولة كأس القارات  بروفة أو مجرد "فاتح شهية ومقبلات" قبل بطولة كأس العالم ، جاءت بطولة كأس  القارات المقامة حاليا بالبرازيل لتضع حدا لهذا التعريف.

ومع  وصول أربعة منتخبات سبق لها الفوز بلقب كأس العالم إلى المربع الذهبي  للبطولة ، تجاوزت البطولة مرحلة "البروفة" واعتبرها "مقبلات" إلى مرتبة  جديدة من الأهمية والإثارة.

وتصدر  المنتخب الأسباني بطل العالم وأوروبا المجموعة الثانية في الدور الأول  للبطولة ليلتقي في الدور قبل النهائي يوم الخميس المقبل مع نظيره الإيطالي ،  الفائز بلقب بطولة العالم أربع مرات سابقة ، بعد نحو عام من مباراتهما  سويا في نهائي كأس الأمم الأوروبية (يورو 2012) .

وفاز  المنتخب الأسباني في هذه المباراة 4-صفر ليحصل المنتخب الإيطالي (الآزوري)  على لقب الوصيف ولكنه شارك في البطولة الحالية ممثلا عن القارة الأوروبية  في ظل مشاركة الماتادور الأسباني فيها كبطل للعالم.

وتصدر  المنتخب البرازيلي ، الفائز بلقب بطولة العالم خمس مرات سابقة وبطولة كأس  القارات ثلاث مرات سابقة، المجموعة الأولى بالدور الأول ليلتقي في المربع  الذهبي بعد غد الأربعاء مع منتخب أوروجواي ، الفائز بلقب كأس العالم مرتين  سابقتين وبطل أمريكا الجنوبية ، في مواجهة مكررة لنهائي كأس العالم 1950 .


وانتهت  مباراة 1950 بفوز أوروجواي المفاجئ 4-2 على البرازيل باستاد "ماراكانا"  الأسطوري في ريو دي جانيرو ليتوج منتخب أوروجواي بلقبه العالمي الثاني.

وعاد  المهاجم البرازيلي الشاب نيمار دا سيلفا ليبهر ويجذب الجماهير إليه مجددا  ويثير الحماس في مدرجات الملاعب البرازيلية حيث سجل ثلاثة أهداف بواقع هدف  واحد في كل من المباريات الثلاث التي خاضها المنتخب البرازيلي في مجموعته  بالدور الأول.

كما  استعاد المهاجم الأسباني فيرناندو توريس حاسة التهديف وعز الشباك خمس مرات  منها أربع مرات في مباراة تاهيتي ليتصدر قائمة هدافي البطولة مع نهاية  فعاليات الدور الأول.

كما  أبهر دييجو فورلان نجم منتخب أوروجواي واللاعبان الإيطاليان المخضرم  أندريا بيرلو والشاب ماريو بالوتيللي الجماهير خلال مباريات الدور الأول.


وتركت  البطولة الحالية انطباعا رائعا لهؤلاء الذين حضروا إلى البرازيل فقط  لمتابعة فعاليات البطولة والتعرف على الأجواء قبل عام واحد من بطولة كأس  العالم ومن بينهم يواخيم لوف المدير الفني للمنتخب الألماني.


وتغلبت  المنتخبات الثمانية المشاركة في كأس القارات على درجات الحرارة العالية  بالبرازيا وعلى المسافات الشاسعة التي تقطعها للتنقل بين المدن المضيفة  للبطولة لتقدم بطولة رائعة على مختلف المستويات والأصعدة.


وقال لوف "انبهرت بشكل عام بمستوى العديد من الفرق في كأس القارات وبعد موسم طويل".

وكان  المدرب الفرنسي جيرار هوييه المدير الفني السابق لليفربول الإنجليزي وعضو  مجموعة الدراسات الفنية بالاتحاد الدولي للعبة (فيفا) بين هؤلاء الذين  أعربوا عن تشككهم فيما إذا كانت الكرة الحديثة السريعة بما تضمنه من ضغوط  هائلة أمرا ممكنا في ظل الظروف الجوية الصعبة.


ولكن المستوى الفني كان رائعا في مباريات الدور الأول حتى وإن حرصت كل الفرق على تهدئة إيقاع الأداء تدريجيا لادخار طاقاتها، ورغم هذا ، جاءت العديد من الأهداف في البطولة عبر الهجمات السريعة.

وشهدت  البطولة الحالية تحطيم الرقم القياسي لعدد الأهداف التي تشهدها أي نسخة في  تاريخ بطولة كأس القارات حيث سجلت المنتخبات الثمانية 58 هدفا في 12  مباراة بمتوسط يقترب من خمسة أهداف في المباراة الواحدة مقابل 56 هدفا في  بطولة عام 2005 بأكملها والتي أقيمت بألمانيا وبلغ فيها متوسط التسجيل 5ر3 هدف للمباراة الواحدة في 16 مباراة شهدتها البطولة.

وحتى  في حالة استبعاد ال24 هدفا التي اهتزت بها شباك منتخب تاهيتي في مواجهة  أسبانيا وأوروجواي ونيجيريا ، سيظل متوسط التهديف نحو ثلاثة أهداف أيضا.

وحسمت  مباريات الدور الأول من خلال الهجوم أكثر منها من خلال الدفاع فلم يحتفظ  أي فريق بشباكه نظيفة بل إن منتخبا مثل الآزوري الذي اشتهر بصلابة دفاعه  اهتزت شباكه ثماني مرات في المباريات الثلاث بالدور الأول.

وكانت  السرعة العالية هي مفتاح الأداء كثيرا رغفم عدم وجود ضغط مكثف على المنافس  مثلما كان الحال بالنسبة لبوروسيا دورتموند الألماني في الموسم الماضي.

وكان  الالتزام واللعب النظيف عاملا آخر لظهور البطولة بشكل رائع حيث شهدت  مباريات الدور الأول 34 إنذارا وحالتي طرد ليكون أقل عدد من البطاقات  الصفراء والحمراء في نسخ البطولة منذ 2001 .

وقال  لوف إن اللاعبين يجب أن يكونوا بحالة بدنية رائعة في بطولة كأس العالم  العام المقبل بينما اعترف فيسنتي دل بوسكي المدير الفني للمنتخب الأسباني  بعد فوز فريقه 3- صفر على نيجيريا مساء أمس الأحد "الإجهاد مرتفع للغاية".

واستنفد  دل بوسكي ولويز فيليبي سكولاري المدير الفني للمنتخب البرازيلي وتشيزاري  برانديللي المدير الفني للآزوري التغييرات الثلاثة في كل من المباريات  الثلاث لفرقهم في الدور الأول كما حرص منتخبا أسبانيا وأوروجواي على الدفع  في مباراة تاهيتي بتشكيل مغاير بنسبة هائلة عن التشكيل الأساسي لكل منهما.

وأصبحت الراحة أمرا ضروريا وجوهريا في البطولة الحالية وستكون هكذا في بطولة كأس العالم منتصف العام المقبل.

وقد  تواجه المنتخبات المتأهلة لمونديال 2014 من مختلف القارات اختبارا في غاية  الصعوبة بالنهائيات في مواجهة منتخبات أمريكا الجنوبية وهو ما ينذر به  تأهل منتخبا البرازيل وأوروجواي للمربع الذهبي بكأس القارات الحالية بعد  عروض قوية في الدور الأول وهو ما يؤكد استفادة هذه المنتخبات من إقامة  البطولة بقارتها.

وسبق  لمنتخبات أمريكا الجنوبية أن احتكرت اللقب في كل من البطولات الأربع التي  أقيمت لكأس العالم في دول أمريكا الجنوبية وكذلك في النسخ الثلاث التي  استضافتها المكسيك والولايات المتحدة.

وكان  اللقب الوحيد الذي أحرزته المنتخبات الأوروبية خارج قارتها في بطولات كأس  العالم هو لقب مونديال 2010 الذي ذهب للماتادور الأسباني.

وما  الجماهير البرازيلية حاليا هو أن منتخبها أفاق من كبوته وأصبح كالمارد  الذي استيقظ وعاد لدائرة الصراع بقوة رغم نتائجه المتواضعة في المباريات  الودية خلال الشهور الماضية وتراجعه للمركز 22 في التصنيف العالمي لمنتخبات  اللعب قبل أيام من بدء فعاليات البطولة.

وقال  المهاجم البرازيلي الخطير فريد "الآن ، وصلنا إلى ما بين 70 و80 بالمئة  فقط من مستوانا العالي. ولكننا الآن فريق يكافح من أجل الفوز بلقب".

ويسعى  المنتخب الإيطالي للفوز بلقب البطولة الحالية ليكون الرابع له في تاريخ  كأس القارات والثالث على التوالي وليكون اللقب أكبر دعم ودافع للفريق قبل  12 شهرا فقط على انطلاق فعاليات المونديال.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب كينق على الابداعات

*

----------


## KING1

*تأهل إيفانوفيتش وخروج ايراني في ويمبلدون 


                                                                                                             صعدت الصربية آنا إيفانوفيتش إلى الدور الثاني في منافسات فردي السيدات ببطولة ويمبلدون للتنس اليوم الإثنين. ففي الدور الأوّل لثالث البطولات الأربع  الكبرى للموسم الحالي، التي تُقام على الملاعب العشبية في لندن تغلّبت  إيفانوفيتش المصنّفة 12 عالمياً على الفرنسية فيرجيني رازانو بمجموعتين  متتاليتين بواقع7-6 و6-صفر. وخرجت الإيطالية سارة إيراني المصنّفة الخامسة عالمياً من البطولة إثر هزيمتها أمام لاعبة بويرتوريكو مونيكا بويغ 6-3 و6-2. كما فازت التشيكية لوسي سفاروفا المصنّفة 27 في البطولة على الأميركية لورين ديفيز 6-4 و6-صفر لتصعد إلى الدور الثاني. وتغلّبت الإيطالية كارين ناب على التشيكية  لوسي هراديتسكا 6-3و6-4 لتضمن الاستمرار في البطولة فيما فازت الأوكرانية  ليسياتسورينكو على الإسبانية لارا أروابارينا فيسينو 6-1 و6-3. وفي الدور الأوّل أيضاً فازت الإيطالية فلافيا بنيتا على البريطانية إيلينا بالتاتشا 6-4 و6-1.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*اوسيم يرفض فكرة اقالة زاكيروني 





البيرتو زاكيروني


افيكا اوسيم
أكد  المدرب البوسني افيكا اوسيم ( 72 عاماً ) اليوم الأثنين عبر صحيفة  "سبونيتشي آنيكس" اليابانية بأنه يرفض فكرة إقالة الإيطالي البيرتو  زاكيروني ( 60 عاماً ) من تدريب المنتخب الياباني بعد أن تعرض المنتخب  لثلاثة خسائر متتالية أمام منتخبات البرازيل 0-3 وإيطاليا 3-4 والمكسيك 1-2  ليخرج مبكراً من منافسات كأس القارات 2013 من دون حصد أي نقطة .

وكان  البوسني اوسيم قد درب المنتخب الياباني بعد نهاية منافسات كأس العالم 2006  بالمانيا خلفاً للمدرب البرازيلي زيكو ( 60 عاماً ) ليقود الساموراي إلى  المركز الرابع بكأس أمم آسيا 2007 ، إلا أنه أصيب بعد تلك البطولة بسكته  دماغية ليضطر إلى إعتزال مهنة التدريب ويكتفي بالعيش في اليابان ليكون الآن  أحد أهم المحللين لمباريات منتخب اليابان في وسائل الإعلام اليابانية .
ازدياد  الغضب الإعلامي والجماهيري باليابان على الإيطالي زاكيروني، بسبب النتائج  السلبية في كأس القارات وايضا تكرار الأخطاء الدفاعية، جعل البوسني اوسيم  يتخوف من ظهور قرار إقالة المدرب في هذا التوقيت وتحديد قبل قدوم موعد كأس  العالم 2014 بعام كامل ، ولهذا صرح اوسيم عبر الصحيفة اليابانية بالقول :  لا يجب على الجميع الإنفعال سريعاً بسبب نتائج كأس القارات ، لن يكون قرار  إقالة زاكيروني صائباً، فقد نجح المدرب في تحقيق نتائج مميزة مع المنتخب في  السنوات القليلة الماضية .

ويرى اوسيم بأن مشكلة المنتخب الياباني  ليست في المدرب الإيطالي زاكيروني ، حيث يرى أن المنتخب ينقصه نوعية من  اللاعبين الذين كانوا يتواجدون في تشكيلة المنتخب بعهد المدرب السابق  تاكيشي اوكادا ( 56 عاماً ) الذي درب منتخب اليابان في نهائيات كأس العالم  2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ، ليوضح اوسيم هذه النقطة بالقول : "قرر زاكيروني  الإعتماد على اللاعبين الشباب من أجل الإعداد لكأس العالم 2014 ، هذا  القرار جعل المنتخب يفتقد لمهاجم سريع قادر على التواجد في كل مكان ويجيد  التسديد بكلا القدمين مثل المهاجم هيساتو ساتو ( 31 عاماً )، وافتقد  المنتخب ثنائي الدفاع يوجي ناكازاوا ( 35 عاماً ) وماركوس توليو تاناكا (  32 عاماً ) ، وافتقدنا للاعب يجيد تنفيذ ركلات الحرة مثل لاعب الوسط  شونسوكي ناكامورا ( 35 عاماً ) وصحيح أن كيسوكي هوندا يتفذ ركلات الحرة  ولكن ليست بنفس دقة ناكامورا."

أضطرار زاكيروني للإستعانة بلاعبي  تحت سن 31 عاماً جعل البوسني اوسيم يطالب من الجماهير اليابانية بالصبر على  منتخبها حيث ختم اوسيم حديثه بالقول : "أريد أن أوجه رسالة مهمة للجماهير  ،عليهم الثقة بمنتخبهم الذي تطور في غضون عشرة سنوات ، ولا يجب عليهم  الإهتمام بالنتائج الحالية والأهداف ذو قصيرة الأجل ."




*

----------


## KING1

*اليفي يقترب من ضم ميندي 




بينيامين ميندي
أقترب  نادي يوفنتوس الإيطالي من ضم اللاعب الفرنسي بينيامين ميندي الظهير الايسر  لنادي لوهافر الفرنسي الذي يلعب في الدرجة الثانية، وذلك بعدما لفت اللاعب  الأنظار إليه بشدة من خلال ادائه مع ناديه او منتخب الشباب الفرنسي بحسب  ما اشارت صحيفة لاجازيتا ديلو سبورت صباح اليوم.


وأشارت الصحيفة  إلى أن يوفنتوس وجد ضالته في ميندي لبحث ازمة الظهير الايسر بعد إنخفاض  مستوى الغاني اسامواه منذ مشاركته في بطولة امم افريقيا في يناير الماضي  بخلاف رغبة النادي في الإستغناء عن دي تشيلي لاعب الفريق الذي لم يقنع  كونتي باحقيته في التواجد مع يوفنتوس.


ويبلغ ميندي من العمر 19 عاماً وهو لاعب اساسي بكل منتخبات فرنسا للناشئين والشباب خلال السنوات الماضية.

وينافس نادي يوفنتوس ناديي ارسنال وساندلارند الانجليزيين للحصول على خدمات اللاعب.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*انا ليبرون ..."الملك" 


                                                                                                             تعملق ليبرون  جيمس وحمل عرش البطولة لميامي هيت للموسم الثاني على التوالي لدوري كرة  السلّة الأميركي للمحترفين، في موسم أقل ما يقال عنه أنه "أسطوري"، إذ  اختتمه جيمس بأفضل ما يمكن للاعب في الـnba، ففريقه بطل وهو أفضل لاعب في  البطولة للمرّة الثانية على التوالي. من الثانوية إلى الاحتراف 

جيمس صعد مباشرةً من الثانوية إلى دوري المحترفين دون المرور بدوري الجامعات


 "أنا ليبرون جيمس من أكرون"... لم يضف  طالب ثانوية سانت فنسنت سانت المزيد حين طُلب منه أن يتحدّث باختصار عن  سيرته الذاتية، قبل ولوجه عالم الاحتراف في الـNBA، مباشرةً بعد المدرسة  الثانوية، لكن اليوم لدى ابن ولاية أوهايو ساعات طويلة ليتحدّث به عن  إنجازاته قبل بلوغه عامه الثلاثين، إذ أصبح يُنادى بـ"الملك". الملك جيمس ... هذا ليس لقباً صحفياً، بل  بالفعل ما يستحقّه الرجل الذي خاض موسمه التاسع، لأن الأرقام القياسية باتت  طائعة له ومخبرةً عن قدراته الفذّة. صاحب الرقم 6 الذي ولد في منطقة أكرون،  بدأ حياته الاحترافية عام 2003 مع كليفلاند كافالييرز وبقي فيه حتى 2010،  وكان أن لفت الأنظار إليه دون أن يحقّق لفريقه الألقاب، قبل أن ينتقل إلى  ميامي هيت ليصنع تاريخه الخاص ويعيد هيت إلى سماع رنين الكؤوس. لعب ليبرون جيمس دوراً كبيراً في قيادة  فريقه الجديد إلى الوصول إلى سلسلة المباراة النهائية منذ عامه الأوّل  (2011)، ولكن ابن أوهايو انخفض مستواه في البلاي أوف الأخير، لينال دالاس  مافريكس اللقب وجيمس الانتقادات الشديدة... والتي سيكون له كبير التحفيز في  الموسمين التاليين. خسارة اللقب جعلت ميامي يقوى من جديد،  ويخوض موسماً ممتازاً موسم 2011/2012 وليعيد جيمس ميامي إلى منصّات التتويح  على حساب أوكلاهوما سيتي ثاندر بعد الفوز عليه في سلسلة النهائي، ليحرز  ميامي اللقب للمرّة الثانية بعد عام 2006. وفي الموسم المنصرم، قاد جيمس الفريق لـ27  انتصاراً متتالياً (توقّفت عند الخسارة أمام شيكاغو بولز، ليصبح ميامي  ثاني أكثر الفرق فوزاً بشكل متتالي خلف لوس أنجليس ليكرز الذي سجّل 33  انتصاراً متتالياً موسم 1971-1972) وليختم ميامي الموسم بـ 66 انتصاراً  مقابل 16 هزيمة وهو أفضل رقم له في الدوري. كما أصبح جيمس أصغر لاعب يتخطّى حاجز  الـ20 ألف نقطة في دوري كرة السلّة الأميركي للمحترفين أمام الأسطورة  الحيّة كوبي براينت نجم لوس أنجليس ليكرز، الذي حقّق هذا الإنجاز وهو في  التاسعة والعشرين و122 يوماً، أما جيمس فكان يبلغ الثامنة والعشرين من عمره  و17 يوماً حين وصل إلى هذا الرقم، كما كسر حاجز الـ5 آلاف تمريرة حاسمة  وأصبح أحد 13 لاعباً فقط يسجّل أكثر من 20 ألف نقطة ويقوم بأكثر من 5 آلاف  تمريرة حاسمة. نهائي أسطوري 

حمل على عاتقه الحفاظ على اللقب


 في سلسلة النهائي هذا الموسم لم يؤمن  كثيرون بعودة ميامي بعد تقدّم سان أنطونيو سبيرز 3-2، خصوصاً أن الأخير لم  يسبق له الخسارة في النهائي، ولكن جيمس حمى فريقه من الخسارة في المباراة  السادسة، وسجّل 18 من نقاطه الـ32 في الرُبع الرابع بعد أن كان هيت  متأخّراً بفارق 13 نقطة في الرُبع الثالث، وحين كانت الأمور تتّجه لتتويج  سبيرز باللقب، قلب ميامي الطاولة وفاز بـ 103 نقاط مقابل 100 للمنافس،  والفضل لجيمس والرفاق. وفي الموقعة الحاسمة أنهك جيمس سلة سان  أنطوينو بـ37 نقطة، إضافة لأدواره لدوره الدفاعي في تحجيم صانع الألعاب  الفرنسي طوني باركر الذي اكتفى بـ 10 نقاط و4 تمريرات حاسمة،  دون أن ننسى  أنه حظي بمساندة كبيرة من دواين وايد وباتيير وماريو تشالمرز . أرقام بانتظاره 




 من الملفت أن نسبة تسجيل جيمس مع فريقه  السابق كليفلاند والتي بلغت 31.4 نقطة في المباراة الواحدة موسم 2005/2006  لم يكسرها مع ميامي في الموسمين اللذين حقق فيهما اللقب في فلوريدا، حتى في  البلاي أوف لم يتخطّ جيمس نسبة 35.3 التي حقّقها عام 2009. هاتان النسبتان وأرقام أخرى تنتظر جيمس في  المواسم القادمة، خصوصاً أنه وصل إلى نسبة 64 % من التسديدات الناجحة من  مختلف المسافات في الموسم الماضي، وربما كسر رقم مايكل جوردان أسطورة  اللعبة، بالفوز في بطولة الدوري 6 مرّات، ولكن من المستبعد الوصول إلى  اللقب 18 مرّة، رغم قوله إنه سيحاول ذلك، عندما علّق على خلفية امتلاكه  حصّة في نادي ليفربول: "18 بطولة في الدوري الإنكليزي، أرى نفسي أحاول  تحقيق ما نجحوا فيه".
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*ميسي يدفع 10 ملايين للضرائب الاسبانية 

سدد  الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي نجم هجوم فريق برشلونة الإسباني، خلال الأيام  الماضية عشرة ملايين يورو عبر إقرارات ضريبية تكميلية لإقرارات عامي 2010  و2011 ، وفقا لما ذكرته صحيفة (لا بانجوارديا) الإسبانية اليوم الاثنين.

وأوضحت  الصحيفة أنها نقلت هذا النبأ عن مصادر قريبة من القضية المتهم فيها ميسي  ووالده بالتهرب الضريبي، معتبرة أن هذه الخطوة ربما يسعى اللاعب من خلالها  لتسوية القضية.

وصرحت مصادر مقربة من التحقيق، بأن ميسي دفع العشرة ملايين يورو في صورة ضرائب حول حقوقه الدعائية لعامي 2010 و2011.

وأشارت  (لا بانجوارديا) إلى أن اللاعب دفع هذا المبلغ عبر إقرار ضريبي تكميلي يعد  بمثابة تصحيح للإقرارين الضريبيين لعامي 2010 و2011 بعد أن كان قد قدمهما  لوزارة المالية.

كما أضافت المصادر للصحيفة أن ميسي تعهد بسداد  الأموال المستحقة عليه بشأن الحقوق الدعائية كما يبحث في الوقت الحالي عن  اتفاق يسمح بتوضيح سبب الخطأ الواقع في الإقرارات الضريبية للأعوام الثلاثة  التي تدور بشأنها التحقيقات وهي 2007 و2008 و2009.

وكانت إحدى  محاكم مدينة برشلونة قد استدعت يوم الخميس الماضي ميسي ووالده خورخي  أوراسيو ميسي، للتحقيق معهما على خلفية الدعوى التي قدمتها النيابة العامة  للجرائم الاقتصادية في المدينة الإسبانية ضدهما بتهمة ارتكاب ثلاث جرائم  بحق الأموال العامة خلال أعوام 2007 و2008 و2009 ، حيث قاما بإخفاء أكثر من  أربعة ملايين يورو في إقراراتهما الضريبية.

وذكرت النيابة أن ميسي  لجأ "من أجل التهرب من الضرائب" لإبرام عقود للحقوق الدعائية مع شركات  صورية تتخذ من بلدان معروفة بأنها ملاذات للتهرب الضريبي مثل بيليز  وأوروجواي وبريطانيا وسويسرا، مقرا لها.

وينص القانون على عقوبة  السجن من عامين إلى ست سنوات وغرامة من الضعفين إلى ستة أضعاف، عندما تزيد  الأموال المهربة من الضرائب عن 600 ألف يورو، وهي الحالة التي يمكن أن  تنطبق على النجم الأرجنتيني.


*

----------


## KING1

*اولريش يشعر بخيبة امل  


                                                                                                             أعرب الدرّاج الألماني السابق يان أولريش اليوم الأحد عن دهشته لردود الفعل إزاء اعترافه بتعاطي منشّطات في الدم. وقال أولريش، الفائز بلقب سباق فرنسا  الدولي (تور دو فرانس) لسباقات الدرّاجات عام 1997، إلى صيحفة "بيلد آم  سونتاغ" الألمانية، إنه يشعر بخيبة أمل لأن اعترافاته تسبّبت في ردود الفعل  القويّة التي يراها. وقال: "خاصة الآن، وقبل أسبوع واحد على  انطلاق فعاليات تور دو فرانس. من المؤكّد أن الدرّاجين الألمان الساعين  للفوز بمراحل السباق سيكونون في بؤرة الاهتمام". واعترف أولريش، البالغ من العمر 39 عاماً،  في مقابلة مع مجلة "فوكاس" الألمانية، أنه كان أحد المتعاملين مع الإسباني  دكتور إيوفيميانو فوينتيس، صاحب فضيحة المنشّطات الكبيرة المعروفة باسم  (عملية بويرتو). ورغم نفيه الخداع، صرح أولريش إلى المجلّة  قائلاً: "الجميع تقريباً تعاطوا مثل هذه المواد المنشّطة في ذلك الوقت. لم  أتناول شيئاً لم يتعاطاه الآخرون". وقال: "بالنسبة لي، الخداع يبدأ عندما أنال أفضلية من هذه المواد. لم تكن الحال هكذا". ونال أولريش في 22 آب/أغسطس 2011 عقوبة الإيقاف لعامين على مشاركته في فضيحة فوينتس.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*فيدرر الى الدور الثاني بويمبلدون 



صعد  السويسري روجيه فيدرر الى الدور الثاني في منافسات فردي الرجال ببطولة  ويمبلدون للتنس اليوم الاثنين بعد فوزه على الروماني فيكتور هانيسكو.

ففي  الدور الاول لثالث البطولات الاربع الكبرى للموسم الحالي والتي تقام على  الملاعب العشبية في لندن تغلب فيدرر المصنف الثالث على هانيسكو غير المصنف  بثلاث مجموعات متتالية بواقع 6-3 و6-2 و6-صفر.

وصعد الفرنسي بنوا  بير المصنف 25 الى الدور الثاني ايضا بعد فوزه على الروماني ادريان اونجور  بثلاث مجموعات مقابل مجموعة واحدة وبواقع 6-4 و4-6 و6-3 و6-1.

وفي الدور الاول ايضا فاز النمساوي يورجن ميلتسر على المصنف 30 الايطالي فابيو فونيني 6-7 و7-5 و6-3 و6-2.

كما تأهل الاوكراني سيرجي ستاخوفسكي الى الدور ذاته بفوزه على البرازيلي روجيريو دوترا سيلفا بنتيجة 6-4 و6-صفر و6-4.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*وفاة متسابق في نصف ماراثون شتوتغارت 

                                                                                                             لقي شاب في  الرابعة والعشرين من عمره حتفه اليوم الأحد بعد اجتيازه خطّ النهاية في  سباق نصف الماراثون الذي أقيم اليوم بمدينة شتوتغارت الألمانية، حسب ما  أعلنت الإدارة الطبية المركزية بالمدينة. وفشلت المحاولات الطبيّة لإنقاذ العدّاء  الشاب بينما أشار التشخيص المبدئي إلى أنّ الوفاة نجمت عن قصور في الدورة  الدموية وتوقّف في عضلة القلب
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*ناراتيلوفا :إذا استمرت المجوعات الخمس سيخرج اللاعبون على :نقالة" 

اقترحت  لاعبة التنس السابقة مارتينا نافراتيلوفا، عضوة أكاديمية لوريوس العالمية  الرياضية، فكرة اللعب ثلاث مجموعات في فئة الرجال ببطولة ويمبلدون وباقي  بطولات الجراند السلام الأربع الكبرى للتنس، لتجنب حمل اللاعبين في النهاية  على "محفة" أو "نقالة".

وقالت نافراتيلوفا، التي حصدت 18 لقبا في  بطولات الجراند السلام على المستوى الفردي، في تصريحات لموقع (Laureus.com)  "إما أن يلعبوا ثلاث مجموعات أو سيخرجون على محفة".

وأبرزت أن  "الجهد البدني والذهني للاعبين كبير للغاية لدرجة أعتقد أن من الأفضل معها  في المستقبل أن يلعبوا ثلاث مجموعات في مباريات البطولات الأربع الكبرى،  وإلا فإننا سوف نبدأ في حملهم على محفة واحدا تلو الأخر".

واستشهدت  التشيكية الأصل في تصريحاتها بالإصابات التى يعاني منها كبار لاعبي التنس  في العالم، حيث أوضحت "لقد كانت هناك دائما إصابات، لكن الآن الأمر أصبح  أكثر تأثيرا حيث نجد أن من بين المصابين لاعبين رئيسيين".

وأوضحت  "لقد تعرض رافائيل نادال، المصنف الخامس عالميا بين لاعبي التنس المحترفين،  لإصابة جعلته يختفي عن الملاعب لمدة ثماني أشهر، وهناك آندي موراي، المصنف  الثاني، الذي تغيب عن بطولة رولان جاروس بسبب مشكلات في الظهر، وأيضا  نوفاك ديوكوفيتش، المصنف الأول عالميا، الذي يعاني من مشاكل في الكاحل".

وترى نافراتيلوفا أن أسباب ذلك هي "إنهم يلعبون على أراض صلبة معظم أوقات السنة، وليس على الملاعب الرملية".

كما  أنها أشارت في تصريحاتها إلى المضرب الذي يستخدمه اللاعبون المصنوع من  مواد معدنية تجعله ثقيلا بعض الشيء، فضلا عن الطاقة والجهد التي يبذلها  اللاعب لصد الكرة وتصويبها مما يؤثر سلبا على جسم اللاعب".

وأوضحت  أن "التعافى من لقاء طويل يستغرق شهورا، الأمر مثل المشاركة في سباق  ماراثون، ولكن في بعض الأحيان عليك معاودة اللعب لاحقا بعدها بيوم أو  يومين".

وعليه ترى نافراتيلوفا أن الحل لتفادي هذه المشكلات يكمن في  اللعب ثلاث مجموعات بالبطولات الأربع الكبرى للتنس، التي يلعب فيها الرجال  خمس مجموعات على عكس ما يحدث في فئات السيدات اللاتي يخضن ثلاث مجموعات.


*

----------


## KING1

*سيسيه في طريقه الى مونبلييه 


                                                                                                             كشفت  صحيفة "ليكيب" الفرنسية اليوم الإثنين أن الدولي الفرنسي السابق جبريل  سيسيه اقترب من الانتقال إلى مونبلييه الفرنسي قادماً من الغرافة القطري. وأوضحت الصحيفة أن سيسيه توصّل لاتّفاق  مع إدارة مونبلييه يقضي بتدعيمه صفوف بطل فرنسا 2012 بداية من الموسم المقبل. ونشرت الصحيفة تصريحاً لسيسيه قال فيه: "أرغب في العودة إلى فرنسا، ومازال بإمكاني تقديم الإضافة هنا". وأكّدت الصحيفة أن المفاوضات  جارية الآن مع الفريق الإنكليزي كوينز بارك رينجرز، الذي يملك اللاعب، ومن  المتوقّع أن يتمّ الإعلان عن الصفقة خلال الساعات القادم. ولعب سيسيه (32 عاماً) لعدّة  فرق، إذ بدأ مسيرته في أوكسير، ثمّ انتقل إلى ليفربول الإنكليزي ومارسيليا  الفرنسي وسندرلاند الإنكليزي وباناثينايكوس اليوناني ولاتسيو الإيطالي  وكوينز بارك رينجرز الإنكليزي الذي أعاره إلى الغرافة القطري.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*دانتي يرحب بجوارديولا 




دانتي
رحب  الدولي البرازيلي دانتي، مدافع فريق بايرن ميونيخ الألماني لكرة القدم،  بالإسباني جوسيب جوارديولا المدير الفني الجديد للفريق البافاري.

ولم  تحل مشاركة اللاعب البرازيلي مع منتخب بلاده في كأس القارات دون ترحيبه  بمدرب برشلونة السابق، بالتزامن مع حفل تقديمه من قبل النادي البافاري، حيث  كتب على إحدى شبكات التواصل الإجتماعي باللغة البرتغالية "أريد أن أرحب  بمدرب الفريق الجديد بيب جوارديولا".

ويعد دانتي أحد نجوم الفريق  البافاري الذين سطع نجمهم في الموسم الماضي الناجح للفريق، حيث استطاع  العملاق البافاري الفوز ببطولات دوري البوندسليجا وكأس ألمانيا ودوري أبطال  أوروبا، ليصبح سابع ناد أوروبي يحقق الثلاثية.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*تقارير تؤكد انتقال هيغواين لارسنال 



                                                                                        أكّدت  تقارير صحافية اليوم الإثنين أنّ الدولي الأرجنتيني غونزالو هيغواين، لاعب  ريال مدريد الإسباني، سينتقل إلى آرسنال الإنكليزي الأسبوع المقبل. وذكر موقع سبورتس مول بناءً على بعض  التقارير أنّ هيغواين سيخضع للفحص الطبي يوم الإثنين المقبل مع آرسنال بعد  أن دفع النادي اللندني 25 مليون جنيه إسترليني تقريباً، وبراتب أسبوعي  للاعب يقدر بـ100 ألف. ووفقاً لراديو كادينا فإنّ صاحب الـ25 عاماً سيتمّ تقديمه يوم الثلاثاء أو الأربعاء من الأسبوع المقبل.                                              







*

----------


## KING1

*ميدو يتنازل عن مستحقاته لدى الزمالك 





أحمد حسام ميدو
تلقى  نادي الزمالك إخطارا رسميا من أحمد حسام ميدو لاعب الفريق السابق يعلن فيه  عن تنازله عن قيمة مستحقاته المالية المتأخرة لدى النادي منذ ما يقرب من  عام ونصف، والتي تبلغ أربعة ملايين ونصف المليون جنيه.

وأرسل ميدو  اليوم فاكسا رسميا لإدارة الزمالك يعلن فيه عن تنازله عن مستحقاته المالية  كدعم منه للنادي وذلك بعد أن هتفت له جماهير الزمالك خلال مباراة  الإسماعيلي التي أقيمت يوم أمس الأحد في الأسبوع السابع عشر لمباريات  الدوري المصري.

وقرر نادي الزمالك التوجه إلى إتحاد الكرة المصري  من أجل تأكيد تنازل اللاعب وإنهاء أزمة الشكوى التي تقدم بها من أجل  المطالبة بمستحقاتة المالية المتأخرة.




*

----------


## KING1

*نجوم الدوري المصري على رادار الاندية الكويتية  





أحمد حسن وابراهيم صلاح مطلوبان في الكويت
فتحت  الاندية الكويتية باب التعاقد مع نجوم الكرة المصرية وخصوصا بعد نجاح  السالمية في ضم عمرو زكي مهاجم الزمالك السابق حيث تتفاوض حاليا العديد من  الاندية الكويتية مع 5 لاعبين مصريين ومحترف افريقي في الدوري المصري.

ويعد  الصقر المصري أحمد حسن نجم نادي الزمالك أبرز اللاعبين الذين تتهافت على  التعاقد معهم اندية كويتية في حجم العربي وكاظمة والسالمية والنصر رغم سرية  المفاوضات والتي فضل الصقر تأجيل اتخاذ القرار بشأنها حتى انتهاء الدوري  المصري.

وأكد وكيل لاعبين (رفض الكشف عن اسمه) ل""  أن اللاعبين احمد حسن وحسني عبدربه وحازم امام وابراهيم صلاح ومهاب سعيد  والغاني بابا اركو مطلوبون في الكويت ولديهم عروض جاهزة من اندية كويتية  كبيرة.

ويسعى السالمية  للتعاقد مع ابراهيم صلاح لاعب وسط الزمالك الذي رفض مؤخرا عرض نادي النصر  الكويتي وشجعه زميله السابق عمرو زكي على الانتقال للسماوي واللعب بجواره  الموسم المقبل،وكان السالمية قد بدأ مفاوضاته ايضا مع الدولي المصري حسني  عبدربه المحترف في صفوف النصر السعودي الا ان اصابة لاعب الاسماعيلي السابق  بالرباط الصليبي قد تحول دون اكتمال التفاوض.

ورغم  ظهور ثلاثي اتحاد الشرطة المصري أحمد دويدار وصلاح عاشور وحسام عبدالعال  بمستوى متواضع مع كاظمة الموسم الماضي علاوة على فشل الثنائي المصري أحمد  الميرغني ومحمد طلعت في قيادة فريقهما التضامن للتأهل للدوري الممتاز الا  ان عودة دوري الدمج منع هبوط كاظمة وساهم في تواجد التضامن مع الكبار، وأدى  ذلك الى تهافت الاندية الكويتية على فتح باب التعاقدات مع محترفين اجانب  وعرب لتدعيم صفوفها استعدادا للموسم المقبل.

وسبق  ان ترك أحمد فتحي لاعب الاهلي بصمة طيبة للاعبين المصريين في الدوري  الكويتي عندما احترف نصف موسم مع كاظمة وكان ابرز نجوم الدوري الكويتي في  عام 2007 بينما لعب خالد الغندور فترة قصيرة مع كاظمة قبل اعتزاله وصلاح  ابوجريشة ومحمد فضل مع التضامن.

يذكر  أن "المعلم" حسن شحاتة سبق أن قاد كاظمة عندما كان لاعبا للتأهل للدوري  الكويتي الممتاز في نهاية العقد السادس من القرن الماضي ،وكان شحاتة ابرز  نجوم الدوري الكويتي في العقد السابع قبل عودته للزمالك،كما صال وجال طه  بصري في الملاعب الكويتية في سبعينيات لاقرن الماضي عندما كان لاعبا في  النادي العربي مع حارس المرمى سمير محمد علي.




*

----------


## KING1

*كاغاوا ليس سعيدا بموسمه الاول مع الشياطين 


                                                                                                             أكّد الدولي  الياباني شينجي كاغاوا عدم سعادته لما قدّمه في الموسم الأوّل مع مانشستر  يونايتد الإنكليزي، بحسب ما ذكره اليوم الإثنين للموقع الرسمي للدوري  الإنكليزي الممتاز. وقال صاحب الـ24 عاماً: "لست سعيداً بأدائي مع الفريق على الإطلاق"، وأضاف: "أنا لم أسجّل كثيراً وتعرّضت للإصابة أيضاً". وتوّج اللاعب الذي أتى الموسم الماضي من  بوروسيا دورتموند الألماني وصيف بطل دوري أبطال أوروبا، بلقب الدوري  الإنكليزي مع يونايتد، إلا أنّه لم يسجّل سوى ستة أهداف في عشرين مباراة  لعبها مع الشياطين الحمر.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*ريال بيتيس يضم المخضرم فيردو 

	أعلن نادي ريال بيتيس الأسباني لكرة القدم اليوم الاثنين عن تعاقده مع لاعب الوسط المخضرم خوان فيردو بعقد يمتد أربع سنوات.
 	وانضم فيردو إلى بيتيس في صفقة انتقال حر بعدما أنهى عقده مع  اسبانيول والذي استمر لأربعة مواسم حيث انتقل إليه في 2009 قادما من  ديبورتيفو لاكورونا.
	وبدا فيردو في الأسبوع الماضي قريبا من  الانضمام لفريق أولمبياكوس اليوناني ولكنه قرر بدلا من هذا الانضمام إلى  بيتيس الذي أنهى الموسم الماضي في المركز السابع بالدوري الأسباني.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*رينو اول من يكشف محرك 2014 


جاد سركيس

باتت  شركة رينو الفرنسية المصنّعة للسيارات والمحرّكات، أوّل شركة من مزوّدي  المحرّكات في بطولة العالم للفورمولا وان، تكشف عن محرّكها الجديد ذي الـ 6  اسطوانات الذي سيُعتمد في الفورمولا وان ابتداء من 2014، في معرض باريس  "airshow".

وتمّ إطلاق تسمية "إنيرجي إف 1" على النموذج الجديد الذي  يتكوّن من 6 اسطوانات بدل الـ 8 المعمول بها هذا الموسم، والمزود بشاحن  هوائي "turbo charged" وفقاً للمعايير والتغييرات التي أدخلها فيا على  قواعد سباقات الفورمولا وان ابتداءً من الموسم المقبل حفاظاً على البيئة.

وحضر  تقديم المحرّك الجديد بطل العالم 4 مرّات سفير الشركة آلان بروست وصرّح  قائلاً: "ابتداءً من العام 2014 سنجعل من المحرّك العامل الرئيسي لخلق  التوازن في المنافسة على لقب الفورمولا وان، فالمحرّك هو قلب السيارة  النابض وبالتالي فالسنوات القادمة في رياضتنا ستعتمد على هذا القلب".

وتملك  رينو بالفعل عدّة عقود لتزويد بعض فرق البطولة بالمحرّكات الموسم القادم  ومنها بالطبع الفريق البطل ريد بول-رينو كما هي الحال مع فرق تورو روسو  وكاترهام.

وفي سياق آخر فإن فريق ويليامز فضّ شراكته مع المصنّع  الفرنسي وسيعمل بمحرّك مرسيدس الموسم القادم، في حين أن الفريق الآخر  المتألّق هذه السنة، الذي يعمل مع رينو وهو فريق لوتس، فلم يقرّر ما سيفعله  ابتداءً من الموسم المقبل.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*شوماخر يتعهد بدفع نصف مليون يورو لضحايا الفيضانات 


                                                                                                             تعهد الألماني  ميكايل شوماخر، بطل العالم سبع مرّات في سباقات فورمولا واحد، بدفع نصف  مليون يورو لضحايا الفيضانات التاريخية في ألمانيا، بحسب ما قال لصحيفة  "بيلد" اليومية. ووعد شوماخر (44 عاماً) بدفع عشرة أضعاف مبلغ 50 ألف يورو التي حصدها مزاد علني لبيع ملابس للسباق خاصة به وحملت توقيعه. وقال شوماخر، المعتزل مرّة ثانية من عالم  السباقات العام الماضي: "نحن مدركون (أنا وزوجتي كورينا) أنه جزء بسيط من  التبرّعات الكبيرة، لكننا تأثّرنا بالتضامن وأردنا حثّ الآخرين على  المشاركة". وهذه ليست أوّل مرّة يتبرع فيها شوماخر  بمبالغ كبيرة لضحايا كوارث طبيعية، إذ قام عام 2002 بالتبرّع بمليون يورو  لضحايا فيضان مماثل، وقدّم 7.5 مليون يورو لضحايا التسونامي الآسيوي عام  2004.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*برشلونة يهنئ افضل لاعب في العالم 




وجه  نادي برشلونة الإسباني اليوم الاثنين التهنئة لنجم هجومه الأرجنتيني  ليونيل ميسي بمناسبة عيد ميلاده ال26 ، عبر رسالة تم نشرها على حساب النادي  الكتالوني في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي.



وأشار البرسا في  رسالته لميسي: "اليوم أفضل لاعب في العالم يكمل 26 عاما. كل عام وأنت بخير  ليو"، كما نشر الرسالة مصحوبة بصورة لميسي في ملعب "الكامب نو" معقل النادي  الكتالوني.



يذكر أن ميسي ولد في مدينة روساريو الأرجنتينية  في 24 يونيو 1987 ، ووصل إلى إسبانيا في سن الثالثة عشرة مع أسرته هربا من  الأزمة الاقتصادية في بلاده.



كان يعاني في الصغر من قصر  القامة نتيجة نقص هرمونات النمو، حيث بلغ طوله 1.32 مترا وهو في الحادية  عشرة من عمره بينما بلغ وزنه 30 كجم.



وتعين إخضاع اللاعب  الموهوب إلى علاج خاص، لكن أسرته لم تتمكن من تحمل نفقاته، فدفعت موهبته  برشلونة لضمه وتحمل نفقات العلاج الذي أثمر عن زيادة طول قامة ميسي إلى  1.67 مترا.



وكان ميسي قد فاز بالكرة الذهبية لأفضل لاعب في  العالم للمرة الرابعة على التوالي في إنجاز لم يحققه من قبل أي لاعب آخر،  كما أن النجم الأرجنتيني الملقب ب"البرغوث" فاز في الموسم المنصرم بلقب  هداف الدوري الإسباني.




*

----------


## KING1

*هونغ مدربا لكوريا الجنوبية 


                                                                                                             أعلن الاتّحاد  الكوري الجنوبي لكرة القدم اليوم الإثنين تعيين قائد المنتخب السابق  ميونغ-بو هونغ مدرّباً جديداً للمنتخب الوطني في أفق قيادته في نهائيات كأس  العالم المقرّرة في البرازيل العام المقبل. وأوضح الاتّحاد الكوري أن هونغ (44 عاماً)  وقّع عقداً لمدّة عامين خلفاً لمواطنه كان-هي تشوي، الذي استقال من منصبه  الأسبوع الماضي بعدما قاد كوريا الجنوبية بشقّ النفس إلى المونديال. وخاض هونغ كلاعب 4 نهائيات لكأس العالم  على التوالي اعتباراً من عام 1990 في إيطاليا وأصبح بطلاً قومياً، عندما  قاد منتخب بلاده وهو يحمل شارة القائد، إلى الدور نصف النهائي لمونديال  2002 الذي استضافته بلاده مشاركة مع اليابان، قبل أن ينهيه في المركز  الرابع. وبدأ هونغ مسيرته التدريبية كمدرّب مساعد  لمنتخب بلاده بين 2005 و2007، قبل أن يقود المنتخب الأولمبي (تحت 23 عاماً)  إلى برونزية دورة الألعاب الآسيوية في غوانغجو عام 2010 وإلى برونزية دورة  الألعاب الأولمبية الأخيرة في لندن 2012، وكانت أوّل ميدالية أولمبية  لكوريا الجنوبية في مسابقة كرة القدم.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*الويفا"قواعد اللعب المالي النظيف" تهدف لمساعدة الاندية 



أكد  الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم (ويفا) اليوم الاثنين أن الهدف من قواعد  "اللعب المالي النظيف" هو "مساعدة الأندية وليس معاقبتها"، وذلك خلال حفل  قرعة الأدوار التمهيدية لبطولتي دوري أبطال أوروبا والدوري الأوروبي  استعدادا للموسم المقبل، الذي أقيم بنيون (سويسرا).



وقال  السويسري جياني إنفانتينو السكرتير العام للويفا خلال الحفل إن "هذا  التشريع يسعى على المدى الطويل لضمان استمرار أندية كرة القدم في أوروبا  والتأكد من عدم إنفاقها أكثر من دخلها. والهدف من ذلك ليس معاقبة الأندية  ولكن مساعدتها".



وأشار إلى الموسم المقبل باعتباره بمثابة  "مغامرة طويلة ومثيرة"، "يحق للأندية فيه الحلم" بتحقيق "أهداف لا تنسى  وسلوكيات إيجابية على طول طريق البطولة".



كما قال إن "بطولة  دوري أبطال أوروبا هى من بطولات (القمة الرئيسية) للأندية في العالم،  والتى يعشقها مشجعو الساحرة المستديرة في أي مكان على الكرة الأرضية، وهي  منافسة حقيقية لعموم أوروبا يمكن أن تفوز بها الكثير من الأندية".
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*KING1 مشكووور على مجهووودك يــ رائع 
*

----------

